# computer generated pedigree's...any idea's?



## Redordead (Dec 31, 2009)

We are searching for some computer based software to help us create a professional looking pedigree certificate(especially as my hand writing and spelling is not the best) 
Any experiences of using a programme like this would be very welcome
Deborah


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There are quite a few available but I think this one Pedigree Software - Breeders Assistant is used by a lot of people.


----------



## Redordead (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for the info:thumbup:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Pedigree assitant / breeders assistant are good but cost around £100. You can get a free trial but any pedigree you print out will have "trial copy" printed across it. I found some blank pedigree forms on a dog website (think it was Champdogs?), saved the blank copy on the pc, then filled it out on the computer with the details etc. They're very easy to change layouts / edit. I have my own stud to use with my girls, so I've saved a copy for each potential mating (without kitten details / reg number) and add these details when required. Easy to do and free!

The pedigree assitant can calculate co efficient breeding % on though which is a great idea.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sootisox said:


> Pedigree assitant / breeders assistant are good but cost around £100. You can get a free trial but any pedigree you print out will have "trial copy" printed across it. I found some blank pedigree forms on a dog website (think it was Champdogs?), saved the blank copy on the pc, then filled it out on the computer with the details etc. They're very easy to change layouts / edit. I have my own stud to use with my girls, so I've saved a copy for each potential mating (without kitten details / reg number) and add these details when required. Easy to do and free!
> 
> The pedigree assitant can calculate co efficient breeding % on though which is a great idea.


I tried doing it that way but could never get the names, titles, reg. numbers etc to fit, especially down the line. Must admit I'm a bit hopeless with things like Excell so no surprise 
There are cheaper versions around, like Breeders Assistant, as well though. It's worth doing a Google search


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I did my own on publisher - it took me hours to get right but it looks very similar to breeders assistant.

D xx


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Kintraks is a good one and works out at about 11 quid in GBP!

Don`t be put off by the price - you get support if you need it and you can download the program straight away if you buy online.

It even has the ability to do co-efficiencies for breeding/inbreeding lines too.

I`m fairly new to breeding bsh`s and my mentor recommended it to me and i`m well pleased with it for the price.

Linky if it didn`t work at the top of the post!
About KinTraks


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

is the Kintraks specifically for american breeders? is there anything that doesn't match up? I do like the look of the Breeders Assistant even though its expensive as you can produce all the documents from it.


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

flosskins said:


> is the Kintraks specifically for american breeders? is there anything that doesn't match up? I do like the look of the Breeders Assistant even though its expensive as you can produce all the documents from it.


No... i use kintraks and live in the U.K. I use mine mainly for the pedigree certificates for new owners.

It is very time consuming having to type in all the breed numbers etc - but i suppose every program will be the same. Once you`ve put your foundation cats data in then you have it all there so any further kittens pedigrees is a doddle! 

I`ve only tried the Breeders Assistant trial version and couldn`t make head nor tail of it but i`m not very computer savvy - so kintraks is great for me and the price is great too.

There`s regular updates and help if you need it. You do have to twiddle a bit to get a design for your certificate you like - but you can upload your own pics for the background so if you are good on the p.c i think you could make them look really professional. I just use the backgrounds and margins that are suppied with the program. 

The trial download version for kintraks is worth trying out as you can have a twiddle about and see if you like it - the only thing is is that any pedigree certificates you design have `TRIAL` written over them so you`d have to pay for the full version if you decided you wanted to use it.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I also did my own, took a while but extremely happy with them look good

click here to view my website
TellingTails - Home


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

lovecat said:


> Kintraks is a good one and works out at about 11 quid in GBP!
> 
> Don`t be put off by the price - you get support if you need it and you can download the program straight away if you buy online.
> 
> ...


OOOOO, the mac edition is free! I'll be nabbing me some of that, then 

All hail apple computers


----------

